# Tiempo de carga de pilas AAA



## Amelie (May 29, 2006)

Hola, acabo de ingresara este foro porque he estado buscando respuesta en internet a mi duda pero no he dado con ello. estuve haciendo búsqueda también aquí pero mi duda no viene conestada. A ver que no se nada de electrónica, así que por favor si es posible les pido que al contestarme no usen muchas palabras técnicas. 
Sucede que compré unas pilas recargables que necesito para mi cámara, son AAA 1.2v Samsung Pleomax 800, tengo cargador que no recuerdo la marca solo sé que no es de la misma que las pilas, me parece que Energizer, pero noe stoy segura, lo estoy usando para cargarlas y se cargan perfectamente, pero no tengo ni idea de cuanto tiempo tengo que tenerlas ahí y tengo miedo que se echen a pedrder las pilas si las pongo más tiempo del que debo. Como puedo saber el tiempo que tengo que cargarlas, lei las pilas de ariba abajo y no lo dice, el cargador tampoco.
Gracias de antemano por la contesta
saludos 
amelie


----------



## MeduZa (May 30, 2006)

Hola, se supone que los cargadores se apagan solos cuando las baterias llegan a su maximo de capacidad, normalmente tienen una luz indicadora que se apaga cuando el periodo de carga termino. lo mejor para mantener tus baterias a full es usarlas al maximo y despues recargarlas, seguramente son de niquel
Yo tengo un cargador y dos AA tardan un par de horas


----------



## roberto moreno (May 30, 2006)

Los cargadores se detienen o dejan de cargar cuando son del tipo smart charger, pero no siempre son así, los teléfonos celulares modernos incorporan esta función para dejar de cargar cuando han llegado al máximo pero hace tiempo los teléfonos no tenían esta función y te avisaban que debías desconectar el cargador por que ya habían terminado y si no lo hacías provocabas calentamiento, la mejor forma de saber el tiempo es en base al valor "C" de la batería, es ese valor medido en mAh y combinarlo con la corriente de carga del cargador, por ejemplo si las pilas son de 1700mAh y el cargador es de 350mA t=C/I, t=1700mAh/350mA, t= 4.85h, es decir aproximadamente 5 horas, para los cargadores rápidos, la corriente es más alta y por eso se tardan menos tiempo y si incorporan el circuito "inteligente" son aún mejores.


----------



## Amelie (Jun 1, 2006)

Waooooo  , que buena fórmula Roberto, muchas gracias. Y no MeduZa, es que al parecer las luces del cargador no están funcionando bien, en principio se apagaban pero ya no se apagan  .
Muchas gracias, muy amables ambos, saco la cuenta en cuanto llegue a casa, genial, estoy alegre  
un beso


----------



## moises95 (Ago 26, 2011)

Revivo el tema porque tengo unas cuantas preguntas sobre la carga de pilas.

Tengo 2 pilas recargables de 1600maH, el cargador da unos 320mah y automaticamente descoencta cuando carga la pila entera y el led cambia de color, el problema es que hoy he puesto a  cargar las pilas durante todo el dia ((porque he olvidado mirar si el led cambio de color y dejó de cargar)) y me encuentro que el cargador esta muy caliente y las pilas estan ardiendo.

¿A que se puede deber eso? El tiempo de carga de las pilas es automatico, y por lo que veo no se ha parado e cargar las pilas.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 26, 2011)

Eso significa que tu cargador se daño, y entonces no detiene la carga, aun cuando esta ha finalizado. Es por eso que las pilas se recalentaron, y luego la carga de mas se elimina en forma de calor.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2011)

Con ese cargador y esas pilas, la carga debería estar lista en menos de 5 horas.
Las pilas también se dañaron, la sobrecarga hace que se abran las ventilas para liberar el exceso de gases. Ahora rendirán menos de 1600 mAh.

Una vez dañé un cargador, colocando en el unas pilas que tenían cerca de 0.00 V; las cuales habían muerto, precisamente, por sobrecarga.


----------

